# Limited .................



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 14, 2020)

Edition of Tied Flies and Ring Necked Pheasant Feathers on Curly Maple I cast in Polyester Resin.
Positioned on both sides of the blank so they work for either Right or Left handed writer.
Dressed up in a Canadian Maple Leaf Sierra Series Twist ballpoint.

Les


----------



## magpens (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice work, Les !!!


----------



## howsitwork (Aug 14, 2020)

Just incredible work .


----------



## Roly (Aug 14, 2020)

I think that they are just the bees knees.  Wouldn't mind trying something like that myself. Did you tie the yourself, have to be on No 8 hooks or smaller.  dou you take the bulk out of the fly or flatten the prior to casting.  So impressive


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Aug 15, 2020)

OUTSTANDING !!!


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Les, nice pens and blanks, how many shows in your area have been cancelled, because of the virus? The loss of any of the shows, must have a major effect on your yearly sales, wouldn't they?

Len


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 16, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Les, nice pens and blanks, how many shows in your area have been cancelled, because of the virus? The loss of any of the shows, must have a major effect on your yearly sales, wouldn't they?
> 
> Len



 Len.
Total of 47 gun shows cancelled since March.
Gun shows are now back on as of July 17th.
On line sales helped make up for cancelled gun shows.

Les


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, that many, thank goodness for the internet.

Len


----------

